# GS6500 mower deck



## ironhat (Sep 20, 2003)

I'm having an issue with this mower deck digging into the yard. Our lawn (loosey used term) is pretty lumpy and the gauge wheels or something - can't really identify what' the culprit is - is digging divots out . They are about 2"w X 4"L and occur spordically - I'm not too sure there are really bumps everywhere these occur but I'll give the unit the benefit of a doubt. Is anyoune else having this problem? One other thing. I have never lost one of the spring clips that hold pins fast but I have lost two of the new figure 8 clip so far. I'm sure that I pushed those around to the other side of the 8 but I recall being unimpressed with their spring tension. OK, end of grip. 
TIA,
Chiz


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi,
The uneven yard syndrome!!

First, Take your machine to a level surface (garage floor etc)
Second, Make sure all four tires are equal in rated PSI.
Third, Measure your deck height to ensure that it hangs level.
Fourth, Check for a bent blade with a tape by rotating the blade 360 degrees.
Fifth, Use your scalping wheels set to the proper height!!!

Last, consider a wider deck as it will react more favorably to imperfections in your landscape!!

Dean


----------



## ironhat (Sep 20, 2003)

Thanks for the reminder to get back to basics, Dean. I was stressing over a few other issues - health again, too - and got a little off there. Apologies for the lame post, everyone. Just one of those days... weeks... month.

Later,
Chiz


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

I own a Gs6500 with a 54" deck and have a very uneven and rough yard but have not experienced the same problem that you seem to having ironhat. May be as Dean said that you may not have it set up correctly. Also set the deck lower in the front to help prevent the scalping also look and make sure your wheels are set at the proper setting like about 1/4-1/2 inch above the ground with the deck at cutting heigth.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Chiz, Did you get it fixed?


----------



## ironhat (Sep 20, 2003)

Yep, Ernie, I did. Foolish on my part not to have thought of that from the get-go, it was so obvious. It took about 3 minutes to lowr the wheels and the rest is history. Thanks for checking up on me!
Later,
Chiz


----------

